# DS #2023: Dungeon Explorer: Warrior of Ancient Arts (USA)



## tempBOT (Feb 16, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-2868^^Contributed by TPi​


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 16, 2008)

Finally, to bad the game's probably not that good. IGN gave it a 6/10.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Feb 16, 2008)

Screw IGN. We decide what's right!

Who's with me?!?!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 16, 2008)

And here we go...

Prepare for disappointment, my friends.


----------



## Moots (Feb 16, 2008)

Whoa whoa the cynicism is rediculous. Play it then judge. 

Maybe its bad maybe its not.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

the reviews havent been good guys :-(


----------



## TheVirus (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(jgu1994 @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> Finally, to bad the game's probably not that good. IGN gave it a 6/10.



IGN sucks. They are far from the end all be all.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4wBKSizmaw


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 16, 2008)

Woah.  This is a nice surprise.  I couldn't really get a good read on when it was actually hitting stores, so I wasn't expecting it until next week.  Rare to see a US game drop on a Friday.  Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## martin88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Finally! Been waiting for this. I loved Orcs and Elves, hopefully this will be just like it.


----------



## Moots (Feb 16, 2008)

This isn't really like orcs and elves think more along the lines of Diablo


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Moots @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> Whoa whoa the cynicism is rediculous. Play it then judge.
> 
> Maybe its bad maybe its not.



Actually, I played a bit of the Japanese version. That said, I, personally, enjoyed it, but I think a lot of other folks, who have been hanging their hopes on it to stem the dry-spell, will be disappointed with it. In any case, though it obviously has a ton in common with Diablo, it's not Diablo.


----------



## test84 (Feb 16, 2008)

phew, I was wishing for more horse releases.


----------



## Karmatic (Feb 16, 2008)

It's about time! Thanks for this release!


----------



## m3rox (Feb 16, 2008)

while this game isn't terribly bad, I had high hopes after playing the PSP version (which has better gameplay).  This one for the DS is just kinda disappointing.


----------



## Slipurson (Feb 16, 2008)

Tried the jap release and i thought it was quite good, now i can play it and know what i am supposed to do


----------



## Moots (Feb 16, 2008)

I can't find this anywhere, not even my usual places and they are on top of releases right fast usually.


----------



## berlinka (Feb 16, 2008)

What's with the name??? "Dungeon Explorer: Warrior of Ancient Arts"

That's like releasing a tennis game with the name "Tennis Game: The New Battle!" or "Platformgame: Plumber In Trouble"


----------



## Moots (Feb 16, 2008)

It's a pretty old series......So yeah it can be named whatever it wants.


----------



## shamantimk (Feb 16, 2008)

Does someone already has this usa version?

edit: got it, now i am gonne play it


----------



## Moots (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey sham you wouldnt wanna PM me  by any chance.......


----------



## AndreXL (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Moots @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> Hey sham you wouldnt wanna _XXXXXXXXXXXX_


It's out now in the wild! Get your lasso and rope it.


----------



## Jax (Feb 16, 2008)

I really hate dungeon crawlers!

I want a decent console RPG like FF or DQ! Magical Starsign was a great game, for example.


----------



## funem (Feb 16, 2008)

Seems OK to me, better than alot of other releases out there. I was a big Diablo fan so this is going down well so far


----------



## shamantimk (Feb 16, 2008)

Its really cool, played it 30 minutes. I am a lvl 3 hunter with a gun, really cool, but the animations arent that good.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(jgu1994 @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> Finally, to bad the game's probably not that good. IGN gave it a 6/10.


IGN only give decent reviews to those who pay them. I like this game, its kinda Diablo-y which is something I wanted for my DS, not really as good as the PC Engine games though but its worth playing.


----------



## Cermage (Feb 16, 2008)

hokai. lets see if this gets me hooked.


----------



## mono666 (Feb 16, 2008)

hmm this seems like a interesting release. me and my girlfriend enjoyed "From the Abyss" and that is a pretty crappy game. good time waster tho!


----------



## Clau46 (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> Screw IGN. We decide what's right!
> 
> Who's with me?!?!




I am


----------



## SkH (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh, yeaaahh!!! FINALLY!!! A Dungeon Crawler for my Portable DS Lite!!! Wooooot!!!!

YAAAAAYY My Favourite genre, I wanted to play some Dungeon Crawler RPG for some days now!!! Finally my thirst fade... thx...

Somebody knows if there are any more Dungeon Crawler for the DS?



QUOTE(Clau46 @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Feb 16 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Screw IGN. We decide what's right!
> ...


Me, too. They don't decide what we play, and what we love, and how great the game actually is!!


Also what's for the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection?

We can play Co-op with friend on WFC?

EDIT: Found the Friend Code thread for this game, here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=75496


----------



## MagNetCZ (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm pretty much liking the game, only two things that annoy me are kinda the controls, would love it if it was done like zelda for instance, and the music which sometimes doesn't fit or even isn't there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. And maybe a bit the graphics but it's at least got 3D environments so who would care if the characters are sprites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway I like it, would give it a 7/10 prolly.


----------



## ConraDargo (Feb 16, 2008)

eh, 96%? Yeah right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll give it a go but I'm not expecting to actually enjoy the game. Hopefully it can't be worse than the PSP-version which totally blows...


----------



## fateastray (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow, it's really fun. Good gameplay, though i was expecting and hoping for stylus control. The thing that earns a demerit, is the music, what god-awful preppy sega genesissy music.....


----------



## bollocks (Feb 16, 2008)

pfft, the mega drive (genesis my arse) had the best music of any game console. so thats a bonus if anything.


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 16, 2008)

This game looks like shit


----------



## SkH (Feb 16, 2008)

Ooohh huh well, the characters and the enemies/monsters are Sprites


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 16, 2008)

a good number of non-shovelware games are being released lately


----------



## Killermech (Feb 16, 2008)

Just gave it a quick go for 20min and it's not bad at all. It's no award winning game but it's def. fun. Atleast for me.


----------



## gimlianon (Feb 16, 2008)

As other people have mentioned, it has a Diablo-esque style. It ain't quite as good, but I find it to be quite enjoyable. Brings back memories.


----------



## Moots (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah, I played the first 25 minutes or so, and really enjoyed it.


----------



## AndreXL (Feb 16, 2008)

Quite a good game actually.
So, who tried wifi? How many players can this game handle?
Nothing more redeeming that kicking monster butt with a party!
Heck, what other DS game does that?


----------



## Trulen (Feb 16, 2008)

I've been having some fun with this one.  

Though the first 7-8 levels were kinda easy.
Kill the slimes that spawned off the generators.  

But now they give crud EXP.


The -charge-'em-up attacks remind me of Secret of Mana


----------



## Moots (Feb 16, 2008)

FOr whoever asked wifi supports upto 3 people.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry IGN, but Cruddy Buddy gives this game his stamp of approval. It really is a solid title. Nothing to blow you away, but it is addictive and fun.


----------



## 754boy (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> Sorry IGN, but Cruddy Buddy gives this game his stamp of approval. It really is a solid title. Nothing to blow you away, but it is addictive and fun.



I agree with the Crud.....this game is mildly entertaining


----------



## ZPE (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks pretty good. Old school RPGs


----------



## azotyp (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a problem with acekard rpg , that game dont want to make saves (acekard make saves, but when I try to make save on the game it prompts me an error "unable to save game, turn power off and reinster the game card" (other games on my acekard run well.


----------



## MillionsKnives (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(754boy @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> I agree with the Crud.....this game is mildly entertainingÂ


Mildly entertaining isn't up my alley right now.  I already have a number of games that I have to beat, including Phoenix Wright - Trials and Tribulations because Apollo Justice comes out soon.

I love the Diablo series so I'll just have to give it a try later down the road.


----------



## Kellicros (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow, this game totally makes me thinks my touchscreen is spoiled, not even the name enter screen uses it. In my opinion, this game would have been much better with stylus control, or both.


----------



## JamieA119 (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Kellicros @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> Wow, this game totally makes me thinks my touchscreen is spoiled, not even the name enter screen uses it. In my opinion, this game would have been much better with stylus control, or both.



I thought _exactly_ that! I hate the way you move in it.


----------



## Urza (Feb 16, 2008)

Got a random person game started on wifi now, sets you up with two other random people, you decide on what level you want to play (difficulty), then you go through character setup options.

EDIT: Got ingame, almost no lag. Hard though. I got OTKed by a green thing. Level 1. 4 times in a row. Have no idea whats going on.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm thoroughly enjoying the game myself.  I haven't been able to get a hold of my nephew to multi yet though.

I don't know why people are saying the graphics suck.....they seem good enough to me.  Sure, there are games with better graphics, but I've seen much worse on the DS.


----------



## asuri (Feb 16, 2008)

multiplayer is so hard im levl13 i was with levl50s after a levl u get to draw" your loot that your party got. really the items u get are around 20s i can barely kill a monster. the boss ohkos me. the single player mode so far is enjoyable i just beat the gold coloured golbin king


----------



## Karmatic (Feb 17, 2008)

Finally had the time to download.  I will report back with a mini review from the perspective of somebody that loves both Diablo and roguelikes like Dungeon Crawl, Nethack, Angband, etc.

I also really enjoy the first one for TG-16


----------



## janitormane (Feb 17, 2008)

is multi like co-op or vs?


----------



## Urza (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(janitormane @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> is multi like co-op or vs?


Co-op.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, admittedly, I'm having a much better time with the game than I did when I tried the Japanese version out. Trying that version got me excited for the game because, just from the hour or so of playing it, I could tell it was very much in-line with Diablo. And now that I've been able to play through a considerably larger amount of the game, I'm enjoying it quite a bit. It's definitely a button-mashing hack & slash, but it does it pretty darn well, especially for a DS game. 

Yeah, the graphics aren't great, but they're not bad, either. Videos don't quite do it justice, though. If you use the Select button to zoom out to its furthest view, everything looks pretty cool, actually. The framerate is about right on par with the first Diablo game, and using the R-button to lock on to enemies makes attacks a lot easier (since the framerate can make diagonal attacks a tad difficult). 

So far, there's a lot of variety in the environments and customization -- again, with consideration to the fact the game's on the DS -- but my main gripe is that sometimes you can end up sandwiched in a mass of enemies, getting raped against a wall, unable to move. However, that happened often in Diablo II, as well. 

Definitely one to check out for fans of this sort of gameplay.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 17, 2008)

Random forms? That's total BS.


----------



## lacechan (Feb 17, 2008)

After you get to the Sacred Ruins: Tarug Dunes and defeat Geomundus, there is an optional area you can go to where you fight three Guardians, after you beat them you can change your Form it seems, at the cost of 20,000 West.

Sadly, after testing, it too is random.


----------



## test84 (Feb 17, 2008)

[wasnt satisfied by my comment about this game, so deleted my comment]


----------



## Nottulys (Feb 17, 2008)

I like this game, it reminds me of Guantlet Legends for the N64.  Havent tried the Multiplay yet, but the Dual-Swords Charged Kick ass!  Also, you cant really choose the "Form" you get, but I ended up with the Snake Form(I wanted the Skull form).


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm going to try this before i go to bed.
i hope i'm not dissapointed.


----------



## dib (Feb 17, 2008)

I played it up to the castle boss.  It kills me in one hit, and asking me to keep walking back there every time to try again is too much.  I don't put up with that kind of nuisance from _good_ games, why would I put up with it in a mediocre game like this?


----------



## asuri (Feb 17, 2008)

u mean the poison one???? its so frekin hard it killed my bots, i use up items i cant hit him without having to use a potion. he walks through walls which makes it even harder, his shots are wide range. i trained about to levl 27 till and stocked up on lots of potions and a def bot this time i killed it. btw that day for me the merchants are in town, the people who sell rare stronger equip and stuff + lottery


----------



## TheVirus (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait until you have to fight the Szeh or whatever goblin guard. Killed me instantly and I haven't died once. Nothing has ever given me that much of a challenge. Level 28 mage with most points in Arts so my attacks are pretty powerful, but shit, he raped me. Turned the DS off because I lost my robot and I'm not losing 40k for a continue. I'll pick up where I last saved, where ever that is.

Might have to wait for a cheat because I may have lost an our or two and don't feel like replaying that shit. *sigh*

Edit: Mother fucker, it autosaved when I died. Now I'm out a 20k bot and 40k West (by the way, what a shitty name for currency). Anger++;


----------



## dib (Feb 17, 2008)

I could care less about the stupid currency, they can take every last penny in the bank if it saved me having to walk from town to where I can die for the umpteenth time against the same boss.

There's nothing necessarily wrong with losing in a game.  It's when you set the game up for tedium+frustration of having to constantly replay parts until you get it right.  Add in a bunch of unskippable text and we would have to start lighting torches and arming pitchforks.

When your game traverses the wide range between abysmal and mediocre, you don't have the right to ask much from the player.  Dungeon Explorer is tolerable as a trite run through between clobbering things and gaining experience, anything beyond and its expense outweighs its utility.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 17, 2008)

So on my second try I actually got the form I wanted, the MOON. It isn't random, I don't think, you just need good timing and then wait for the spinner to slow down.

These dungeons have almost no depth whatsoever. No matter how many twists and turns, it's almost always four to six rooms before fighting a single boss that may have a few lackeys that die in one hit anyway. And genebombs are totally useless because generators can die pretty easily too.

My other complaint is that in this backwards-ass society, where lasers and arrows can go way past the screen, is that the fucking bullets don't go very far. From a gun.


----------



## gov78 (Feb 17, 2008)

anyone got to the necromacers temple yet i need a lil help finding the ghost spirit urn anyone know where the secrate room is the hes talking about? 

EDIT: DONT WORRY I FOUND IT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! My Robot was havign a spaz attack so i checked where he was freaking out n there wasa door there


----------



## Kassius (Feb 17, 2008)

for all the flak people seem to be giving ign for it's rating,  the average reviews of it being not bad, mildly entertaining, pretty good if you're a fan of that kind of genre seem to be pretty representative of a rating of about 6/10


----------



## Osaka (Feb 17, 2008)

so, does anyone know the differance between the DS version and the PSP version? (besides story)


----------



## osirisFIVE (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(gov78 @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> anyone got to the necromacers temple yet i need a lil help finding the ghost spirit urn anyone know where the secrate room is the hes talking about?
> 
> EDIT: DONT WORRY I FOUND IT
> 
> ...



My stupid robot died because of that lameass Dark Knight.

Any idea how to specify where the Ghost Spirit urn is?


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> so, does anyone know the differance between the DS version and the PSP version? (besides story)



The psp graphics are a lot better. 
Psp only has local wifi.
DS version has 60 fighting arts to chose from, psp 150. 
And that's all I can think about really.


----------



## lacechan (Feb 17, 2008)

The games are entirely different, basically.

Different stories, different classes (and races, DS uses tribes and calls everyone human, PSP uses races), a different system (on the PSP you have full customization of your weapons and character), additional arts.

PSP version seems more of a mix between Diablo II and Gauntlet Legends as opposed to the DS version. There might be more differences but here is what I noticed right off the bat...

DS:

3 Tribes, 1 Gender for each Tribe (two male tribes one female tribe)
Certain discounts in Confine based on what Tribe you chose.
3 Jobs only, although they vary within each Tribe
4 Stats (Vit, Arts, Str, Dex)
No Big Bang Arts
18 or so Weapon classes
Equipment use restricted by Job, which cannot be changed.
Dungeons are the same

PSP:

3 Races, 2 Genders for each Race.
Story is different depending on which race you chose.
12 Jobs, 6 basic and 6 advanced (unlocked by leveling two certain basic jobs to A and B rank)
7 Stats (Vit, Str, Dex, Int, Luk , Mag, Spd? It was called Rapidity on JP ver)
Big Bang Arts (very flashy party skills)
28 Weapon classes
Equipment use restricted by Job, which can be changed freely. Weapons are also upgradable as opposed to being "reworked" on DS. Downside, Equipment is not Unique (Exclusive)
Dungeons are completely random
Character stats can be increased without using leveling points.


----------



## AndreXL (Feb 17, 2008)

hmm... If there was only online game for the PSP, it would have been a massacre. :|
I don't have a PSP... that's another thing.


----------



## lacechan (Feb 17, 2008)

Apparently on that note, the DS only lets you Co-op for the Pyramid part of the game (aka the non-single player part), while the PSP lets you Co-op for the entire game (I guess makes sense because they aren't even remotely related).


----------



## Dominator (Feb 17, 2008)

The wifi party are absolutly great i play 2 hour with a man and i loot a lot of rare item (you may gain point stat but no level up) 


The multiplayer is long and hard (lvl 99 for le last boss)


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(dominator @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> The multiplayer is long and hard








  Just as any cooperative multiplayer experience should be.

I played this for a while yesterday, and I'm enjoying it quite a bit.  I think I'll be playing this one for a while.

I like the equipment system where you need to get certain stats or levels before you can equip an item.  Makes things more interesting.  I'm not a big fan of limiting the equipment to a certain job though.  There should be a little more crossover there.

I'm going to play for a while and then look forward to trying some pyramid co-op!  That could be pretty cool if you get to keep the items you pick up.

I will say this:  It's better than Children of Mana and Izuna (fanservice not withstanding).


----------



## lacechan (Feb 17, 2008)

After you beat the game (well, the single player story part of it):

You are given a choice to keep grinding and beat the Pyramid, or go to the Lake Temple and "return to the starting point".

You basically start the whole game over except you bring everything over (except Arts, but when you unlock them again any points in them still carry over).

It's not a total loss since of course the drops are catered to your level, and you can probably defeat the four dragons again for another +7 in each resistance

Based on some wiki, might not be 100% accurate in the end-game (it kind of just stops):

Maximum Stat required for gears

Headgear - 63 DEX
Armor - 63 STR & Lv. 65
Shields - 63 STR & 63 DEX
Rings - Lv. 47
Amulets - Lv. 54

1h Sword - 63 STR & Lv. 61
2h Sword - 96 STR
Dagger - 60 DEX
Hammer - 104 STR
Bow - 63 DEX
Bowgun - 53 STR & 54 DEX
Claws - 56 STR & 56 DEX
1h Axe - 69 STR
2h Axe - 100 STR
Shotgun - 60 DEX
Pistols - 55 DEX & Lv. 57
Sickle - 56 STR
Polearms - 63 STR & 50 DEX
Throwing Weapon - 65 DEX
Boomerang - 50 STR & 56 DEX
Stave - Lv. 62
Scepter - 56 DEX
Club - 75 STR


----------



## ASK (Feb 18, 2008)

Not bad so far. Pretty basic and repetitive though. Reached level 17 in my first round of play

Edit: Awesome, nothing like having your 3hr save disappear, having a heart attack, then having it magically reappear!


----------



## cutterjohn (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(lacechan @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> The games are entirely different, basically.
> 
> Different stories, different classes (and races, DS uses tribes and calls everyone human, PSP uses races), a different system (on the PSP you have full customization of your weapons and character), additional arts.
> 
> ...


The sad thing is that the DS version could EASILY have been made indentical in gameplay, with the only caveat being reduced graphical quality.  Although it's hard to see if they used the same graphics how they could get any better, as they aren't all that great to beging with.

Also, in no way, shape, or form does this game fit the definition of "old school" "RPG".  It's a Diablo ripoff, which is NOT an old school RPG as it is (a) barely an RPG,  (b) is an ARPG, © has a shallow story/plot, and (d) rapidly becomes repetitive and boring although multiplayer may eventually make up for that.  IMO it looks like IGN surprisingly hit the correct score for once. [EDIT] Of all the DS RPGs that I've seen so far, Etrian Odyssey comes closest to being an old school RPG, along with Mazes of Fate for the GBA.  The rest are, primarily, jRPGs of one type or another and even the two mentioned have quite a bit in common with jRPGs.[/EDIT]


----------



## Nookadum (Feb 18, 2008)

Not JRPG, but a CRPG, as in console/computer RPG.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 19, 2008)

This game has eaten more of my time than any other game on the DS in recent memory.   These review sites don't know what they're talking about when they gave it a low score.  I'd give this game AT LEAST an 8 out of 10.

It would have been nice if you could have had a couple NPC's following you around helping with the fight.....I means besides the robot.  That way, they could have bumped up the difficulty a bit and it would have been even more fun.  Yeah, I know about the multi-player mode, but that's besides the point.  I prefer a single-player experience over multi any day. That way, I can play on MY schedule.

This is my kind of handheld game.  I love it.

The reviewers talk about the game being repetitive, but ANY game is generally repetitive if you think about it.  They say the graphics are bad.....WTF......they're on-par with most DS games.  What the hell do they expect?

We need MORE of this kind of game on the DS.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 19, 2008)

So I finally got the chance to play some wi-fi co-op and it's really fun.  Hard, but fun.

Anyone that wants to join up and play with other tempers, check out the wi-fi topic here:

Dungeon Explorer WiFi friend codes


----------



## SkH (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> This game has eaten more of my time than any other game on the DS in recent memory. Â These review sites don't know what they're talking about when they gave it a low score.  I'd give this game AT LEAST an 8 out of 10.
> 
> It would have been nice if you could have had a couple NPC's following you around helping with the fight.....I means besides the robot.  That way, they could have bumped up the difficulty a bit and it would have been even more fun.  Yeah, I know about the multi-player mode, but that's besides the point.  I prefer a single-player experience over multi any day. That way, I can play on MY schedule.
> 
> ...


Yeah, happened with me, too. I was finally not bored in school... thx to this game. I LOVE Dungeon Crawlers. I palyed some on my PS2 a few years back, and I fell LOVE with the genre. And after those, I palyed this game on my DS Lite, aahh, it was not so good, but the genre is in there, so I'm palying it. Not bad. But on the PlayStation, those are better. So Rayder, I think you need to get a PSP!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Along with me, it looks like you really LOVE that genre, too!! And for PSP there's 3 + this game... so... cool enough. And I thnik there's mroe, bur I dunno about them... oh yeah there are 1 more as I think of it... might be more!!)

Yeah we need/want more of this genre for th DS!!!


Anyways I'm stuck... what do I need to do to get the thing that Ghost needs?? I have killed the generators and that door just opeend but I can't do anything on there and there's a door and it says it's sealed and maybe I'm overlooked something... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have ran around that cave for at least 4 times...


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(SkH @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> Anyways I'm stuck... what do I need to do to get the thing that Ghost needs?? I have killed the generators and that door just opeend but I can't do anything on there and there's a door and it says it's sealed and maybe I'm overlooked something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[title:Answer (I think)]
I think you're in the cave where you need to find the urn in a secret room.  There are two secret rooms in the cave.  One with nothing in it but monsters, and another where you can move some rocks to get to the urn (it's white I think).  Take a robot with you and walk near the walls if you can't find the secret rooms.  Your robot will go nuts next to a secret door.


----------



## SkH (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Szyslak @ Feb 19 2008 said:


> QUOTE(SkH @ Feb 19 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyways I'm stuck... what do I need to do to get the thing that Ghost needs?? I have killed the generators and that door just opeend but I can't do anything on there and there's a door and it says it's sealed and maybe I'm overlooked something...
> ...


Huh, really? I think it did sometimes that, gone nuts... thanks your help, yes this is it, I'll try it tomorow!!


----------



## Greymatter (Feb 21, 2008)

This game is really fun. But I'm loosing all my money from dying in multi player.


----------



## cutterjohn (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Nookadum @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> Not JRPG, but a CRPG, as in console/computer RPG.


No, jRPG is generally used to refer to console "style" of "RPG"s which are typically developed in Japan, e.g. Final Fantasy series.  

They tend to have very little in common with CRPGs which is used to refer to traditional western style turn based goodness RPGs, e.g. The Bard's Tale I, II, & III, Wizardry I - VIII, Might & Magic I - VIII(we don't talk about IX), Ultima I - VII(we don't talk about SUper Avatar World, or Asscension), etc.

ARPGs is usually used to refer to action oriented "RPG"s, e.g. Diablo, Diablo 2, Dungeon Siege, etc.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm so pissed with this game it appears to have glitched unless I'm doing something wrong...
I killed the guy at Castle Rot but the quest log is still telling me to go and kill him, and everyone in town is saying the same, even though I think I did!  Sucks I spent quite a lot of time on it, Lv 26 Emp War!


----------



## AndreXL (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't remember much anymore about this game.
Still, I remember having to kill two bosses on some stage where there's an Orc/troll guy in between passages.
If this is the case, you might have killed the guy on the right passage where the Orc(?) is.
Go kill the other guy on the left passage.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah thats sounds about right I think i did them both as the seal appeared that warps you in and out of town, and the orc is no longer there.
Also I'm sure it was the Lord guy I killed second as he was quite powerful and killed my robot.  When I loaded my save I had to buy a new one so it remembered that much.  I think it may be because I saved without leaving the dungeon and registering the end of the quest or something.


[-EDIT-]

Sorted now, my bad lol ;-p


----------

